# FrontPage - Can my image fill the whole frame?



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

I am making a site for a school and due to some reason that i dont understand the site basically 'has to' be made in frontpage, rather than a decient program.

im using frames because i would like this banner on every single page in the site, however my problem is that i cannot get the banner (the actual jpg image) to fill the entire header frame, so there is always a gap of nuthing but background around my image. which looks completly horrible.

screenshot - http://www.hostunlim.com/enemy/ihatefrontpage.JPG (at the top the section filled with pink is the area i dont want.)

is there a way to get rid of that area in frontpage, so that my image will fill the entire frame, or if not - is there a way to make it look half decient inside that frame.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Easiest is to edit the image to be slightly larger than the iframe, what are the images dimentions compaired to the frame it is in?
Can you set the image attributes to 100% x 100% instead of pixels, if so how does that look?
Have you tried using it as a background image instead of a nested image?


----------



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

i have tried setting the image as the background, however i was then unable to resize it or position it. 

as far as i know im not using 'iframes'. when i refer to frames i mean the frame templates provided by frontpage. could iframes help me with this issue?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Sorry, assumed iframe because I could see the table outline.

Can you please provide the html for the page, we will be able to help you if we see what you've done.


----------



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

New Page 3


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Here is one way, you will perhaps need to make the image larger in a grafix program to fine tune it, if you upload the actual image too (as large as you can) in this post I can modify it for you.

```
<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>New Page 3</title>
<base target="contents">
</head>

<body bgproperties="fixed" bgcolor="#93ADD2">

<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>

[b]<table width="100%" height="81" border="0" align="center">   <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle" background="../images/Banner.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>[/b]

</body>
</html>
```
If you notice the image tiling (multiple images) then the image size needs to be bigger. You can change the image width and height , look for and edit <table width="100%" height="81.


----------

